# Test Drive Unlimited 2



## Ares

*Test Drive Unlimited 2 Revving Up New Details*
04/27/2010 Written by Cameron Teague










New information has surfaced for Test Drive Unlimited 2 by way of a 4-page preview in GameStar magazine. Not only has the German magazine given us new screenshots, but it has also dropped a couple of new details about the upcoming game. Among the new information is the news that houses can now be explored on foot and that two islands have been confirmed.



Two-island confirmed: Ibiza has to share players with an improved and expanded Oahu. Oahu has been modified to fit better in this second Unlimited, and has many new roads, majority being new offroad routes. To get in Oahu you need to reach a certain level, as with Ford Island and the racetrack of TDU1. You’ll travel by using an airport on each island. Completing Challenges, Cruise a lot, Collect many cars, houses and wrecks, and scoring on the Social aspects is needed to reach that level.
Houses are able to be explored on-foot by the players.
Rain washes dirt and mud off the vehicles.
Weather varies from sunshine and rain to grown-up storms.
New vehicle confirmed: Lancia Delta Integrale.
New handling/physics: shown by a demo-comparism between Audi TT (AWD) and Ford Mustang Fastback (RWD) which showed how players can now feel more of the true car’s behaviour.
New menu shows statistics of your character: the left side shows overall progression and characterinfo, the right side shows detailed progression on what has been collected, won, etc.
 Test Drive Unlimited 2 is being developed by Eden Games and published by Atari. The game is set for release Q4 of 2010.
  
  

 


[Source] 



*Via: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## Matteo

I love driving-type games. Sounds like this will have some interesting nuances. 

Matteo


----------



## Moonfly

I still have and play the first game. I cant wait for this, sometimes, when I cant be bothered to play serious games, I like to just jump in the game, whack on some tunes and just cruise 

Sad I know.


----------



## Ares

Nah, it's cool I do the same thing just with WWE SvR 2010 when I don't feel in the mood for playing an RPG.


----------



## Moonfly

Well it beats watching tv, and I find it a nice way to just relax and listen to some music. AV is never far away


----------



## JerryDen

Matteo said:


> I love driving-type games. Sounds like this will have some interesting nuances.
> 
> Matteo


Same Here. I also love to play driving games. Even i have good collection of driving games. When ever i get time i love to play this type of games.


----------



## Moonfly

JerryDen said:


> Same Here. I also love to play driving games. Even i have good collection of driving games. When ever i get time i love to play this type of games.


Well Forza Horizon is almost out and I'll bet thats a much better made game.


----------

